# Need a few pointers



## badwind (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all,
My name is Steve from Missouri. I've been trying to smoke for a couple of years now, but it has been a little difficult. Trying to get the temp just right, trying to get the smoke just right, picking the right woods, ect... So I started surfing the net and found this site. It has been informative so far and I went a step farther so that I could learn from the the best and joined the site.


----------



## wutang (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to smf.  You will learn a lot. I know I have


----------



## carpetride (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the board!  From MO myself, I run a pellet cooker myself so I probably can't help in terms of building a fire but someone will be along shortly with ideas for you.

Be sure to post pics of your Q!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 28, 2008)

First off, welcome to the SMF family. We are all here to help. If you could tell what kind of smoker you have, it will be easier to assist you on getting temps set. Some mods made be required to your smoker to help it perform easier and better.
Wood choices are basically personal preference. I like hickory for all pork and beef, hickory and cherry for poultry.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard. I'm new to the forum...just signed in today, been smokin meats and veggies for 5-6 years. The people here a great, so if you get tired of searching for a thread on your subject, just start one of your own. Someone will be along before you know it!

Happiness is just around the corner. Good smokin'!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 28, 2008)

yup hang on and have fun Learn-it's great


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Steve, you did the right thing, plenty to learn on the SMF. Keep reading my friend, and it will all come together just like wood and smoke.


----------



## badwind (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the hospitality, I have a Char-grill offset fire box style smoker. It seems to not want to breath or something just about everything I smoke it has a bitter taste


----------



## wutang (Aug 28, 2008)

Is the chimney vent open all the way?  You don't want smoke trapped in the smoker.  I run my exhaust vent wide open and control temps with the firebox vent


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 28, 2008)

yup. 
exhaust open
vent controls airflow
here is a good recent thread about setting up the chamber:::

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21973

here is another thread with some pictures of a basic setup kinda like I have, posted by another newer member to the SMF family...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=22236



...and also check the 'charcoal smokers' area for additional mods you can make to the good ol' CGSP!

We'll have you pro-style in no time!!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome Badwind.


----------



## badwind (Aug 28, 2008)

I have shut the chimney damper down to almost closed to regulate the heat. So that is why everything tastes bitter!


----------



## wutang (Aug 28, 2008)

It is definately a factor.  If the smoke stays in the chamber and can't get out you get a creosote buildup on the meat.  Use the firebox vent to control heat and leave the chimney damper open.  Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the site. If ya spend just a few minutes surfing the charcoal smoker/ or wood burner forum, you will be astounded by the info. Lotsa good folks have invested their time to make sure you and others get some great info. It is there for all to  enjoy and use.


Lotsa great reading and inspiring stories. Do enjoy.


----------



## badwind (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanx again, I'm gonna try a pork butt this weekend. Hope momma will like the chow this time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I almost have her bitter towards my smoked meat, maybe she'll get unbitter!


----------



## babyback (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe you have too much smoke.  Put one small chunk of wood at a time.  You should barely be able to see the smoke coming out the stack.


----------



## wutang (Aug 28, 2008)

Another good point. Too much wood (unless pre-burned) and a closed exhaust vent would be double-trouble


----------



## meatballtn (Aug 28, 2008)

If your having trouble with heat regulation, i would suggest the mods and a fire basket , till you get it breathing right, your fighting an up hill battle. Welcome to smf


----------



## christianpatriot (Aug 28, 2008)

I've only been a member for a few days and have learned tons already - this is a great site for picking up "how to's" and "how don'ts" - let your questions fly!


----------



## jminion (Aug 28, 2008)

Badwind
It's called smoking but less smoke is better for most. You need a good coal base (lump charcoal would be the fuel of choice for many) and then as stated above use chunks of wood for smoke. I would use small amount of wood (3 or 4 chunks) for this next cook. See how you like the results. The next cook either subtract or add small amounts of wood till you find the level of smoke you and the family enjoy. You do not need smoke rolling the whole cook, that is where most beginners make their mistake.


----------



## grothe (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  This site is as addicting as the actual smoking.


----------



## ibsmoking (Aug 28, 2008)

Wecome Badwind,  you might also enjoy Jeff Fee 5 day course it has a lot of info. you can find it on the left side of the screen.


----------



## stoneysmama (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, definitely keep that chimney damper ALL the way open. You may also have crowded the meat. Someone wrote recently complaining that he'd ruined $100 worth of meat on his first smoke -- that's a lot of meat, even now!  He might have tried to do what it showed on the box label when I got my smoker -- ribs, chickens, sausages, etc., even a turkey, all crammed together. Gotta keep the smoke circulating and moving on out. Keep trying -- it gets a lot easier with practice!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 29, 2008)

As some one mentioned earlier, no white smoke billowing out of the smoker. Most of the bitter taste will be coming from this smoke. Ideally, you want thin blue smoke to kiss the meat. If you can smell the smoke, you are smoking. There are some who pre-burn the wood before it enters the smoker. Do a search if you are interested in the pre-burning.
Hope this helps.


----------



## erain (Aug 29, 2008)

welcome to smf!!! i see you have already gotten some good advice and this is just the beginning of the knowledge shared freely at this site. cant wait to share some smokes with you thru qview!!!


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF! I can tell that you cant wait for this weekend so that you can give it another try. I am wanting to get a smoker like yours, but all operate pretty similarly. Got to have vent to let out smoke and another vent to let ait into firebox. The firebox vent will help control your temps. More air = Higher temps. I agree with putting on a couple hickory chunks at a time. Most people say only smoke meat to 140F and then stop adding wood. If you are not using hardwood lump charcoal, you should probably get some. It burns hotter and longer. Well, Good Luck and I hope to see some pics of your Butt youy do this weekend.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Indiana.............

Enjoy the SMF - There are some great people here!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 29, 2008)

Greetings, 
The best mod you can make for this weekend's smoke is a charcoal basket..this keeps the coals up and the ash down and the air flow good...i put the coals on one side of mine and a chunk or two depending on the size and what kind of wood on the other side, never letting the fire touch the wood....
do a search on the charcoal basket I think you will be really surprised at the difference...get a good thermo too!
Happy smokes!


----------



## badwind (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings All,
Sorry for the delay in posting the outcome of my Labor Day smoking adventure. It turned out great, I smoked my first butt and it was fantastic. I opened the chimeny as suggested and that did it thanks for the great advice. I even tried ou the ABT's which turned out to be very tasty, tasty indeed. If i can figure out how to compress my pitures down to the size they need to be to post, I'll get them posted here.

Again Thanx
Steve


----------



## 1894 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like you are off and running 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





photobucket works great for me , just tell it what size pics you want ( 800 X  600 works good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ) then upload your pics and then copy / paste here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There is a photo sticky somewhere , makes it pretty easy.

Looking forward to seeing your qview


----------



## deadeye126 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey bad my biggest fault was not leaving exaust fully open after learning to adjust heat with intake i was smokinnng and use a thermometer


----------



## carnuba (Sep 11, 2008)

well??????

was momma impressed?


----------

